# Was ist die Network ID



## Bullz (16. Oktober 2010)

und wie kann ich sie herausfinden ? Habe schon gegoogelt, finde aber nicht heraus was es genau ist. Mac Adresse oder Ip Adresse wirds ja hoffentlich nicht sein  

cya


----------



## 5ki11zzz (16. Oktober 2010)

die Network ID ist der erste teil der IP-Adresse. Man teilt eine Ip  Adresse in Network ID und Broadcast ID.

aufgeteilt ist das wie folgt:
Net-ID    |Broadcast-ID
192.168  |    .1.1

oder anders gesagt, die ersten beiden octette sind die network id, die festlegen in welchem subnet man sich befindet und die letzten beiden octette sind die Broadcast-id.


----------



## scooterone (16. Oktober 2010)

Eine NET ID endet immer auf *0* sofern die subnetzmaske als letztes oktett eine 0 hat, also keine gesplitteten netze

zb.
192.168.1.*0*
255.255.255.*0*

rechnet man irgend eine IP eines Netzwerkes mit der Subnetzmaske zusammen kommt man immer auf die NET ID

-----

Eine Broadcast IP ist immer die Letzte IP adresse eines Netzwerkes

zb
192.168.1.255
255.255.255.0


----------

